# Look at this monster



## Derick (31/12/14)

Still not sure if I like it or not, it is certainly unique that's for sure

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/12/14)

I'd be keen... Certainly not small, but it has a sort of charming steampunk vibe to it. If I knew somewhere that sold them I'd get one instead of the SMY 260W

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (31/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'd be keen... Certainly not small, but it has a sort of charming steampunk vibe to it. If I knew somewhere that sold them I'd get one instead of the SMY 260W


Yeah I certainly want one, all I'm thinking is how long those 3 batteries will last if you run it at say 30w or so  Days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (31/12/14)

It looks good. A little bulky but a nice stay at home device. I'm also interested in the life span of 3 batteries together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/12/14)

They're in series, so it'll be good. but not 3 times better. if they were in parallel, then you'd be looking at a 300% improvement

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

That does look quite interesting...reminds me of a hipflask 

Looks quite solidly built, probably weighs a ton - I approve

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

I am a little worried with the 510 fitting in the middle. It might look like your taking a swig from a hip flask as well. I do like the rotary button. that is a nice feature.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/1/15)

I like the fact that it looks techy. Not something I would want in my collection tho as it's not very practical. It's rather big. With the atty or tank centered. Very nice to look at though


----------



## Dubz (1/1/15)

Kinda funky looking in a way


----------



## HPBotha (1/1/15)

like the metal and leather! Saw it a while ago, but its just so damn wide. Looks like the vapor flask on steroids! me likeeee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (1/1/15)

HPBotha said:


> like the metal and leather! Saw it a while ago, but its just so damn wide. Looks like the vapor flask on steroids! me likeeee


Yeah, not sure if I like it because it is so strange or hate it because it is so strange, but I'm leaning towards like

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

